# Daemon Rumours



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

For those who just want the quick compilation here it is (actual links and rumour postings are below the compilation for those who want to see where this is all coming from):

*Writer:* Jeremy Vetock (both books!) (if this is true, it might be why we haven't seen that much from him recently prior to the DA book)
*Projected Release:* Dual Release in Feb (primarilly gathered from other rumours)

*Undivided*


Chaos Beast (Maybe this guy? ) Approximately Daemon Prince sized/about twice as tall as a Bloodletter
Furies getting redone. Approximately Gargoyle sized with bat wings and a number of different head options (heads are 2 section heads like the Bloodletters). Dual kit with a ground based model option as well. Plastic kit.
New Elite Daemon Engine. Approximately Dreadnought sized. Lots of options with some God-specific model bits. Rumoured to be unique to Daemons.
*Khorne*


New Greater Daemon Model (Resin Conversion Pack to make Named Greater Daemons)
Jes Goodwin rumoured to be the one who sculpted/is sculpting the new Bloodthirster
Khorne Chariot (2 Bloodcrushers pulling something that looks like a wagon) with a Herald or some kind of new model that looks like it's belching fire.
Some kind of large flame belcher thing (maybe same as the option for the chariot?)
New Bloodthirster reportedly is a little shorter than the Dreadknight, hasn't changes too much in style though.
 *Tzeentch* 


New Greater Daemon Model (Resin Conversion Pack to make Named Greater Daemons)
New Chariot, pulled by screamers with Horrors riding it. Has an alternate Large Flamer (Pyrocastser perhaps?) rider option too.
Large Flamer (Pyrocaster perhaps? Maybe the same as the chariot character) “instead of horrors” (again, I have no idea what they mean by this, as it's an odd statement that doesn't make too much sense).
New Lord of Change is the tallest of the new Greater Daemons (not counting the wings). Apparently less hunched than before, and has a “fishy looking” option.
 *Slaanesh* 


New Greater Daemon Model (Resin Conversion Pack to make Named Greater Daemons)
Plastic Fiends were in the works. Current status unknown.
New Keeper of Secrets is a whole new design, shirking the old design and the FW one for something different, but still “very Slanneshi”.
 *Nurgle* 


New Greater Daemon Model (Resin Conversion Pack to make Named Greater Daemons)
Large Base Palanquin, Nurglings, Daemon Prince Base, Fat Plague Bearer (I'm not sure what this one means, this is the actual sentence from the rumour)
New Ku'gath design?
No Blight Drone
Some kind of large Nurgle flies being ridden by Plaguebearers
New Great Unclean One reportidly the best of the new Greater Daemon options (“absolutely rot, in a good way”)
*Other*


Rumours of a Chaos piece of terrain, no word on if it made it past the idea stage or if it's just wishlisting. 
No word of other Exalted Chariot options at this time
All models are designed for both Fantasy and 40k now
Only Characters getting models are the ones who haven't gotten one yet
Daemons update will not be a huge overhaul to the books, mostly an addition of new models (I'm guessing some rules changes, points costs and some statlines will get tweaked a bit too if the WD update is anything to go by)
New Greater Daemons looked bigger than the old ones, might be moving to a larger base size
Greater Daemons might be wave releases instead of when the book drops.


*The Rumour Posts:*
These are all from Warseer's Fantasy Rumour section, though from the rumurs they should also carry over to the 40k codex which is supposed to drop at the same time (if the rumours are true).

From Harry on Warseer:



> In an effort to pull together what few rumours we have …
> I have started threads for each of the armies rumoured to be somewhere in the pipeline.
> I will do my best to keep the first posts updated as more rumours appear in these threads.
> I have tried to remember as much as I can of what has been posted so far.
> ...


And some more from Harry:


> Maybe their are just two books ... with daemons included!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From Stickmonkey:


> There has been some chatter on a demonic terrain piece, but I'm putting it down to wishlisting for now, nothing solid. Portal? meh. Shrine? meh.
> 
> I got to see the Ku'gath designs recently. Pretty Ace. The lab is wild, with nurgling assistants. I'm looking forward to seeing it translated to a model.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking the Chaos Beasts might be based on this guy. He's about twice the height of your infantry sized models after all.

From Hastings (in response to a question regarding the Blight Drone being added to the 40K codex, this was confirmed again in the Fantasy rumour thread as a valid rumour):


> Not blight drones but similar, I can see 40k players using the FW blight drones instead of the big nurgle flies ridden by plagubearers that are getting released.


And from Stickmonkey:


> Just going to leave this here as the DA thread is closed now.
> 
> Looks like my sourcing is again off on timelines. So I'm putting in an update on it here, lots of things have changed to me since my last timeline thread. (I want to repeat, these are rumors, almost none of this really "changes" per se, GW's got their plan, I don't, I get information that aligns from a few sources and try to base what I tell you on that)
> 
> ...


Obviously he was off on Jan (that is Dark Angels), but the other stuff he mentions lines up with other rumours, and he gives us an author.

More from Stick Monkey? (the post in question doesn't link anywhere so I'm unsure of how accurate it is):


> More juice from StickMonkey...
> 
> My last bit:
> 
> ...


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Looking pretty interesting. Kind of surprised about the Chaos Undivided stuff. But I suppose some Daemons are born of pure Warp and not "fathered" by a Chaos God. Makes sense for allies with CSM too. Hopefully there were some changes to the Slaanesh chariots too. The models are too nice for what you field with them.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Stickmonkey and Harry commenting on the same stuff? I'd say these rumors are pretty solid then given their long term reliability.


Khorne stuff sounds interesting... might be enough to finally tempt me to try a demon army.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

I believe hastings said that its not 5 months 4 chaos books its 5 releases 4 chaos books and dark angels jan


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm particularly excited about the new GUO and Ku'gath.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Some possible bad news from Stickmonkey over on Faeit212 (down in the comments section):


> StickMonkey here. Almost all those rumors came from me, but i want to clarify a few items as it looks like some of my info is now being reverbed through the internet.
> 
> Most of my info comes from playtest and/or design notes. As Harry(warseer) and I have discussed I have discussed this makes it very difficult to get dates accurate. So I rely on other rumor mongers further into the production cycle to get timing better.
> 
> ...


That's my fault about the Chaos Beast and the lack of clarity on the Daemon Engines in the roll up and I apologize.

That said, next month proves that it may be -very- interesting indeed.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. never known Stickmonkey to comment on anywhere other then Warseer....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Hmm.. never known Stickmonkey to comment on anywhere other then Warseer....


I haven't either, but it's not impossible that he would. Nothing said by this Stickmonkey contradicts anything said by the other one so I'm willing to play it safe and say that they're the same person. 

And I did legitimately mess up on the Daemon Engines thing. I should have mentioned that they weren't the CSM ones. So that was my fault and I admit it. As was accidentally creating confusion about the Chaos Beast.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well I'll tend to believe it too as as you've said, doesn't contradict anything he's already said. 

Plus, Stickmonkey is pretty much the longest serving known reliable and acurate rumourmonger.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Annnnnd then we get this from Bell of Lost Souls:



> 40K Rumors: Chaos Daemon Whispers
> Posted by Larry Vela at 1/04/2013 16 Comments
> 
> So remember all that talk of Chaos Daemons coming soon on the heels of the Dark Angels? Well here is what the cold voices on the wind portend...
> ...


Some of this lines up with descriptions we've heard, some of this doesn't... That doesn't innately make any of it wrong, but I think we'll be getting closer to the truth in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Well I'll tend to believe it too as as you've said, doesn't contradict anything he's already said.
> 
> Plus, Stickmonkey is pretty much the longest serving known reliable and acurate rumourmonger.


After Harry that is (even if he sticks to fantasy mainly)

I think we need a way to distinguish between the tiers of rumour mongers,
rumour mongers and rumour masters maybe :grin:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> After Harry that is (even if he sticks to fantasy mainly)
> 
> I think we need a way to distinguish between the tiers of rumour mongers,
> rumour mongers and rumour masters maybe :grin:


Well yeah, Harry too. But Stickmonkey tends to cover everything, as said, Harry tends to stick to Fantasy.

Given that though, Harry and Stickmonkey are definately Rumour Masters. 


Anyway.. on the newish rumours.. Khorne stuff sounds interesting.. don't give a crud about the nurgle stuff. Never liked nurgle.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

There was a rumour that cropped up regarding the Khorne chariot actually being a transport. Hastings has apparently heard otherwise (courtesy of Faeit212):



> * Khorne Chariot Options *
> 
> 
> In the last release for Chaos Daemons through White Dwarf we had a chariot release for Slaanesh, and there have been rumors that this chariot release for Khorne will something similar. We have been hearing that there are going to be two options, one for transport and one for a cannon, but today we hear a slight modification on that which brings up the question on whether or not we will see a third unit option for this release.
> ...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> There was a rumour that cropped up regarding the Khorne chariot actually being a transport. Hastings has apparently heard otherwise (courtesy of Faeit212):


indeed, it's definately not a transport


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

So I was kicking about some ideas last night and I had a thought:

There is a chance that this might only be a model update release. Sure there is talk of new units being able to be made with some of these kits (chariots dual kits namely) but with us only a couple weeks out from having an actual WD and no one hearing of rules or even knowing if this is going into a book or a WD Codex I'm willing to submit the possibility that this is only a model release, not a codex release.

Of course this is just a wild crack-pot theory so don't shoot me if it's not true.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Stealth codex release?

They pulled off releasing Crusade of Fire as a total surprise.

I think we're dealing with a new GW in 2013. All patterns of release have shifted I think.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

notsoevil said:


> Stealth codex release?
> 
> They pulled off releasing Crusade of Fire as a total surprise.
> 
> I think we're dealing with a new GW in 2013. All patterns of release have shifted I think.


Crusade of Fire isn't a shock that it caught us off guard. With everyone watching for new models and established codexes none one really looks for stuff we don't expect. GW drops things on us that we aren't expecting fairly often (new paints, Dreadfleet, Crusade of Fire are all off the top of my head), but with an actual codex release when we're this close it's really weird to not have heard anything about their rules. I know we've got a writer, but poking around last night I saw another rumour that attributed Troke as the writer instead....

Either way I'm just lowering my expectations is all.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

notsoevil said:


> Stealth codex release?.


The longer GW are doing non-disclosure agreements, legal challenges and any other form of cloak and dagger, the better they'll get at keeping secrets.

Of course some things will get out, it's just those will gradually become less frequent.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

A stealth codex release is a complete possibility. Most people didn't know about 6th edition until a few months ahead of time, and that was with their ears to the ground. Your casual gamer didn't hear about it until about a month before hand. 

My money is still on Chaos Daemons being the next codex but I wouldn't be surprised if it were infact something like Tau or Vanilla Marines. Eldar on the other hand seem like they need far too much of an overhaul to be something that would get released without a big to do, rumours, model citings, leaked rules etc - similar to Dark Angels. We will know at least a couple months ahead of time before Eldar come out.


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

Vanilla marines already have a digital codex and a new flyer, so it's not likely that they will get much anytime soon. That doesn't mean they are a great codex and/or great competitively, but other armies lack much more than that and need their attention even more.

Rumors have been that Eldar and Tau will be getting stuff soon, and they are some of those other armies that have been lacking, so no real big revelation there.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Finally got a confirmation on what specifically is coming via Hastings over on Warseer:



Hastings said:


> If you mean Daemons then AFAIK yes, both army book & codex this time round, they'll include the new nurgle flies the khorne cannon thing as well as the stuff that was in the booklet last time in WD (stupid fantasy soulgrinder!)


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Suijin said:


> Vanilla marines already have a digital codex and a new flyer, so it's not likely that they will get much anytime soon. That doesn't mean they are a great codex and/or great competitively, but other armies lack much more than that and need their attention even more.
> 
> Rumors have been that Eldar and Tau will be getting stuff soon, and they are some of those other armies that have been lacking, so no real big revelation there.


How in need of an update an army is has no real influence as far as GW is concerned on rereleasing them. Chaos Daemons certainly don't need a new dex and are newer than Vanilla Marines IIRC yet here we are staring down the barrel of a Daemon release. 

I'm not saying I think it's going to happen but never discount the possibility of GW releasing their flagship Ultramarines at any time, needed or not.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Some stuff from Faeit212. There is some non-related stuff but it covers some Daemon stuff:



> Earlier today we had a rumor leak that was saying that flyers are on their way. Of course I have been inquiring with a few people that are in the loop on any details or confirmations. Well a confirmation came in, with a few adjustments.
> 
> 
> The main adjustment is the flyers are really scheduled for March, and that daemons are still in line for February. Either way its exciting, and 40k will really be hopping over the next few months.
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Faeit212:



> * Chaos Daemons Hardback Full Release Coming Shortly *
> 
> 
> More rumors and inside sources are chiming in that it is indeed a full Chaos Daemons release coming, Hardback codex and all. This is excellent news, and a first that I can recall of 40k getting two codices released in successive months. Wow.
> ...


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm exciting about the fluff on Malice, should be really cool. 

Wondering though if this increase in 40k release schedule has more to do with syncronising the Chaos Daemons WHFB/40k releases to sell more models and less about actually having a reliable release schedule. Time will tell.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

And with this rumour from BoLS I think we've officially started the Week of Confusion (in otherwords, let the contradictions fly!):



> Fasten your seatbelts boys and girls - the Ruinous Powers are coming to a tabletop near you. Here's the latest.
> 
> _Voices in the Wind say:_
> 
> ...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think most of us have got to the point that until we see the leaked photos from mainland europe WD ,we dont count our rumour chickens.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> i think most of us have got to the point that until we see the leaked photos from mainland europe WD ,we dont count our rumour chickens.


I understand. But I still bring in the rumour bacon, even if I think its a bit hokey sounding.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

and i thank you for it, its pretty interesting to follow, i think its clear that GW have come along in leaps and bounds at keeping the actual information under wraps, we are after all about a fortnight away from when these codex/army books should launch and we really dont have anything concrete.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

It makes sense for Daemons to be this close on the tails of the one main army that will complement them and people want them as allies for. 

It also makes sense for the two books to be simultaneous releases, as the models released will be identical, other than having different bases and a few characters different.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Suijin said:


> Vanilla marines already have a digital codex and a new flyer, so it's not likely that they will get much anytime soon..


That all depends on how you define "soon" really :wink:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Been a while since we had some new Daemon rumours, so here we go (From Faeit212):



> * Chaos Daemon Waves *
> 
> 
> Chaos Daemons should only be a few short weeks away from leaking information out on their release. With that in mind, here some rumored information regarding what will be coming, as far as waves of models goes.
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

More stuff from Stickmonkey (this time found on BoLS):



> * 40K RUMORS: Chaos Daemons - Pt. 2 *
> 
> Posted by  Larry Vela  at 2/07/2013
> 
> ...


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Special Character Daemon Prince? The return of Belakor maybe? I hope so...


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Azazel maybe? Or perhaps just a whole new one.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Charandris said:


> Azazel maybe? Or perhaps just a whole new one.


That would also be awesome, but him being Slaaneshy i would much rather see an undecided... i mean undivided special for a Daemon Prince(ss)


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not sure how I feel about the KoS rumours regarding its design; I rather like the anatomy of the one they have now, sans cartoonish proportions and overall lower quality.

Though the prospect of a plastic kit -does- excite me.


----------

